# The Tivo Edge



## dave13077

Starting a new thread as the other Edge thread has taken on a life of its own.

Courtesy Of Dave Zatz:

This Is The TiVo Edge


----------



## DigitalDawn

Nice.

But smaller hard drive than my Roamio Pro.


----------



## compnurd

The whole Dolby Vision piece has me wondering if we see an updated mini


----------



## NashGuy

Well, the photo of the marketing poster in Zatz's piece would seem to confirm that the TiVo Edge use will the same ol' app platform as earlier-gen TiVos. As I had feared, no Android TV apps.


----------



## lucidrenegade

NashGuy said:


> Well, the photo of the marketing poster in Zatz's piece would seem to confirm that the TiVo Edge use will the same ol' app platform as earlier-gen TiVos. As I had feared, no Android TV apps.


I'd be happy if they gave us an app for Android TV that was fully equivalent to the Mini (no transcoding, all features, etc.). I'd just throw the Edge in the A/V rack and use it headless, since I already have 3 Shield TVs and a Sony TV. If they're sticking with the current OS, they can add Dolby Vision, Atmos and every other fancy feature to it, but without app support it means nothing, ex: the current environment.


----------



## KevTech

Already was announced in the other thread.

TiVo Edge (Series 7 DVR for Cable)


----------



## NashGuy

lucidrenegade said:


> I'd be happy if they gave us an app for Android TV that was fully equivalent to the Mini (no transcoding, all features, etc.). I'd just throw the Edge in the A/V rack and use it headless, since I already have 3 Shield TVs and a Sony TV. If they're sticking with the current OS, they can add Dolby Vision, Atmos and every other fancy feature to it, but without app support it means nothing, ex: the current environment.


We know that TiVo will for sure release (soon?) a new set of apps for TV streamers allowing them to essentially act like Minis. I think Android TV will be one of the supported platforms for the app (alongside Roku, Apple TV and Fire TV), so hopefully you'll be able to do what you're talking about.


----------



## lparsons21

NashGuy said:


> Well, the photo of the marketing poster in Zatz's piece would seem to confirm that the TiVo Edge use will the same ol' app platform as earlier-gen TiVos. As I had feared, no Android TV apps.


IMO, if that turns out to be true TiVo will have missed an opportunity as the way we get TV shifts to IP. I suppose part of the issues facing Tivo going forward is the subscription service they are providing for cable/ota. Apple has their TV app that incorporates many of the streaming services, Tivo could do something along that line but add OTA to the mix.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NashGuy

lparsons21 said:


> IMO, if that turns out to be true TiVo will have missed an opportunity as the way we get TV shifts to IP. I suppose part of the issues facing Tivo going forward is the subscription service they are providing for cable/ota. Apple has their TV app that incorporates many of the streaming services, Tivo could do something along that line but add OTA to the mix.


Honestly, TiVo was really the innovator in that area with their OnePass system that integrates traditional TV recordings alongside bookmarks to streaming titles. They didn't quite nail the details though (because streaming content data in the OnePass database often lagged a few days behind when new streaming content became available). But OnePass was a big feature that drew me to the old Roamio OTA I had. The system was also hampered, of course, by the app platform in general: missing a few important apps, and they apps they had were too slow and too seldom updated.


----------



## lparsons21

Yes, Tivo was the innovator, but then they sat on their laurels and didn’t expand it over time.
If, as we keep being told, the shift to IPTV is a foregone conclusion then Tivo needs to get off the dime and make a product that addresses that. The paucity of streaming apps on the current TiVo’s is appalling and not helped that even the apps they have aren’t the latest versions of those apps.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## compnurd

There is no reason they can’t upgrade this to Android OS at a later date


----------



## NashGuy

lparsons21 said:


> Yes, Tivo was the innovator, but then they sat on their laurels and didn't expand it over time.
> If, as we keep being told, the shift to IPTV is a foregone conclusion then Tivo needs to get off the dime and make a product that addresses that. The paucity of streaming apps on the current TiVo's is appalling and not helped that even the apps they have aren't the latest versions of those apps.


I just don't think TiVo has any good options left to play, really. The TV landscape is rapidly shifting from traditional cable TV to various forms of streaming. What TiVo is to the former, the big 4 TV app platforms (Roku, Apple TV, Fire TV and Android TV) are to the latter. Those platforms are the new breed of retail devices for accessing your video entertainment.

Yeah, Android TV offers a possible lifeline to TiVo, letting them hitch their UI wagon to Google's app-platform horse. If they had a retail CableCARD DVR with a bigger selection of better-quality apps, that could only help TiVo.

But that still wouldn't solve for TiVo's bigger problem, which is that QAM-based cable TV (and the CableCARD technology that works with it) will be largely phased out in the next few years in favor of locked-down IPTV systems that won't be accessible except through the operator's own devices and apps (i.e. not through the TiVo UI). And, aside from that, folks keep cancelling their cable TV subscriptions and shifting to a variety of services that completely obviate the need for a TiVo at all, whether that's on-demand services like Netflix and Disney+ or live streaming cable TV services like YouTube TV and Hulu with Live TV.

But, hey, I guess the TiVo Edge looks like a nice-enough traditional TiVo DVR for those still looking to buy one in late 2019...


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Can always count on Zatz.  Whatever new software tricks it has (if any -- nothing new mentioned on the material) will most likely trickle down, so this thing is pretty pointless without a competent app platform.

At least it looks more agreeable than the Bolt.


----------



## celtic pride

how many hours will the the 2tb hard drive record in HD?


----------



## compnurd

celtic pride said:


> how many hours will the the 2tb hard drive record in HD?


300ish


----------



## Joe3

Already was announced in the other thread.

TiVo Edge (Series 7 DVR for Cable)

Geez, how many duplicate threads do we need here?

It's not that a pro Edge echo chamber thread can be built here or is even possible until TiVo releases the Edge and shows if they listened and learned anything from their customers. Bull **** doesn't flush here. Nothing new here in this thread. We all know TiVo will do or die with the Edge. The question always has been is TiVo more intelligent than a petulant, spoiled five year old brat.


----------



## JoeKustra

Joe3 said:


> Geez, how many threads do we need here?


Well, there are dozens of threads on "TiVo is dying", "ATSC 3.0" and streaming, so one more will barely be noticed.


----------



## celtic pride

Thanks compnurd! that should be good enough for me. thats better than the 75 hours i have with my bolt vox plus i'm very happy the new tivo edge will have dolby vision AND dolby atmos! and 6 tuners . Now if we can get tivo to add a tivo remote with backlighting!


----------

